# American in Limassol



## Nate158 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have 2 questions (I hope I'm not asking something that has been answered numerous times, I didn't see any answers to my questions though)

1. Are there any good medical clinics in Limassol for non citizens & not from an EU country?

2. Are there any liberal, multicultural, English speaking churches in Limassol?


----------



## geniebeans (Jan 18, 2010)

Nate158 said:


> I have 2 questions (I hope I'm not asking something that has been answered numerous times, I didn't see any answers to my questions though)
> 
> 1. Are there any good medical clinics in Limassol for non citizens & not from an EU country?
> 
> 2. Are there any liberal, multicultural, English speaking churches in Limassol?


I'm also an American living in Limassol. Funny, I've been thinking about the same thing lately. I have problems even finding a halfway decent dermatologist so I can't imagine what I'd do if I needed real medical attention. As for dermatologists the ones I've met were very unprofessional in manner and had unquestionably unsanitary work quarters and methods, and were not cool about being asked questions. It's not just bc of the language barrier either- My aquaintance who spoke with them in Russian also felt that they were BSing and not very knowledgable. I'm sure there are really great doctors out here but I'm just not used having to go through so much trouble to find a semi trustworthy individual. 

Here's a consultation moment:

"...So can you tell me WHAT are these side effects we're talking about?"

"No, don't worry, no problem - I'm a doctor. *point* Look at all these diplomas." 


Ok, so if you if you do find a decent clinic, do share!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

geniebeans said:


> I'm also an American living in Limassol. Funny, I've been thinking about the same thing lately. I have problems even finding a halfway decent dermatologist so I can't imagine what I'd do if I needed real medical attention. As for dermatologists the ones I've met were very unprofessional in manner and had unquestionably unsanitary work quarters and methods, and were not cool about being asked questions. It's not just bc of the language barrier either- My aquaintance who spoke with them in Russian also felt that they were BSing and not very knowledgable. I'm sure there are really great doctors out here but I'm just not used having to go through so much trouble to find a semi trustworthy individual.
> 
> Here's a consultation moment:
> 
> ...



This is funny (after the fact of course) we have had a few very similar experiences! We did eventually find a good family doctor who answers questions and is very professional, but she is in Paphos. 
In general though, most doctors here don't seem to appreciate all the questions Americans are accustomed to asking.


----------



## Nate158 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm, not encouraging.
Thanks though, I'll keep on looking.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Nate158 said:


> I have 2 questions (I hope I'm not asking something that has been answered numerous times, I didn't see any answers to my questions though)
> 
> 1. Are there any good medical clinics in Limassol for non citizens & not from an EU country?
> 
> 2. Are there any liberal, multicultural, English speaking churches in Limassol?


Here's a list of clinics in Limassol
Limassol Hospitals and Clinics

International Churchhttp://www.advertisingcyprus.com/directory/Cyprus-Churches/International-Christian-Fellowship/details


----------

